# For Sale: COMPLETE ADA 45-P setup



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Please read this entire post before posting or PMing me.

I've had this stuff sitting in a box for who knows how long and just never got around to setting it up because I thought I'd be moving. Never happened but now I need to clear out the front bedroom to make way for a roommate. The prices listed next to the items are current retail value.

Package includes:

_Tank_
1x ADA Cube Garden 45-P ($87.00)
1x 9L bag of AquaSoil Amazonia ($28.00)
1x 2L PowerSand Special S ($20.00)
1x Tourmaline BC ($16.00)
2x ADA 8000K 36W PC bulb, square pin ($32.00 each)

_CO2 Gear_
1x AquaticMagic nano diffusor ($10.00) http://cgi.ebay.com/Nano-Co2-diffus...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
1x AquaticMagic Gamba XII Japanese Co2 bubble counter ($10.00) http://cgi.ebay.com/Gamba-XII-Japan...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
1x 2.5lbs CO2 tank ($50.00)
1x AquaMedic dual gauge CO2 regulator with built-in needle valve ($100.00)

_Filtration_
1x Rena Filstar XP1 ($90.00)
1x ZooMed mini pump ($10.00)

Those are current prices that I just looked up. I think that's over $450 total, not including shipping. I'd like to get $250 for it (which is a damn good price for unused products!) unless you have a Savage synthetic stock bolt action .308 or a bunch of .308 ammo you'd like to get rid of...but those aren't things people usually have laying around for trade (7.62x39 ammo is acceptable too.)  Cash money is king but PayPal or personal check are acceptable as well. I'll throw in some copies of AquaJournal too, just because I'm a nice guy like that.

*Only interested in selling as a completely package*. If you want to turn around and sell some of the stuff by parting it out, you wouldn't hurt my feelings. *Local/regional pickup only.* If you live kinda far away, I'd be willing to drive up to an hour away to meet you somewhere (if you live in Columbus, I can meet you in Daton.)


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Still available! Willing to drive up to an hour outside Cincinnati to meet buyer!


----------



## Submarinr (Jul 29, 2007)

Erik,
sent aim pm, if still avail, am interested.
joe


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You might want to consider meeting someone from Columbus at the 71/35 exit versus meeting them in Dayton. That would be about a 45 minute drive for each of you...Dayton is about a 90 minute drive for Columbus people. You may also want to consider posting this on the Classifieds at the new forum


----------

